# Apache 2.0.48 &#1080; PHP

## spijon

Установил Apache, php, но вместо выполнения скрипта, выдаётся исходный текст php. Я понимаю что нужно подключить модуль mod_php, только где и как его прописать?

----------

## Zoltan

Вероятно надо написать

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4"
```

 в файле /etc/conf.d/apache2.

----------

## spijon

 *Zoltan wrote:*   

> Вероятно надо написать
> 
> ```
> APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4"
> ```
> ...

 

Огромное спасибо, это оно  :Very Happy:   Видимо они поменяли способ настройки, надо будет пересмоьреть  :Wink: 

----------

